# If you are gluten free, how do you feel full?



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm doing an elimination diet to see if ds2's eczema is food related. I'm trying to do gluten free (I guess most grains other than rice) and I'm having a hard time feeling full!
I keep wanting to reach for some filler food, like bread, pasta, etc. oohh, bread









I need tips!
Oh, and I can't eat most fruit on an empty stomach. Once I'm hungry, fruit just makes it feel worse.


----------



## californiajenn (Mar 7, 2007)

Keep plenty of fatty foods on hand and know this will pass! I went gluten-free and low grain about 6 months ago. I thought I would never be full again. After a week or two, it subsided. Try making some muffins out of almond flour. It has good fats, protein, and is filling.


----------



## MissRubyandKen (Nov 2, 2005)

Hugs. I felt like that at first. You should check local stores for their GF products. Most stores here carry quite a lot of GF products. Bob's Red Mill and Hodgson Mill have a lot of GF products. Flours, pastas, bread mixes, etc. Some of it is pricey, some not so bad. I'd bet you could find some of these things locally. And if there's something you want a store doesn't carry they're usually open to special ordering it. I've had success with baking GF cookies, cake, biscuits, and muffins. I try to stay away from bread and pizza because of the yeast. I have had GF pizza twice though and it was good, just different. Once frozen, once a make it yourself kit. Family bought them for me, so how could I resist? lol. I so want to try some of those bean and pea flours from Bob's Red Mill. I thought about ordering some but the shipping $ is killer. I should take my own advice and remember to ask a store if they'll order some from me.







I don't buy all the premade GF stuff, its way too pricey for us. But the flours last quite a while if I'm only making something for myself (and the toddler). I also spent $8 on a bag of oatmeal. Ridiculous, but worth it.


----------



## MissRubyandKen (Nov 2, 2005)

You may not want to hear this, but eating some meat or fish will help too. With taking so many foods out, you may want to put some more foods in. Its likely just a temporary thing anyway, yk? Also coconut oil, olive oil, coconut milk, drinking herbal tea with honey, and snacking on a handful of craisins or prunes (if you can stomach dried fruit), these things all help. And eating less more often, hey its supposed to be good for you anyway, right? Oh and if its only temporary why not buy a few of the pricey convenience GF and allergen free foods, yk? I ate GF and dairy free frozen pizza. You're doing a good thing trying to help your baby, why not help yourself along a bit?


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Fat and/or meat.

I find I can overeat other grains, not nearly as much as gluten, but if I pay attention to my fat intake, in the sense of not trending too low, then I get full and feel satisfied.

Some folks have a difficult transition at first, sometimes even several weeks.

If you can find a few substitute foods that feel comforting, it can help.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

It's good to know that it passes eventually!
Yeah, I think I'm going to have to add some meat here and there. And lots of avocado and other fats.
Coconut milk is a good idea- I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

In the transition it helps to have lots of other carbs to replace those, but w/ lots of protein and FAT. Fat helps you to feel full. So, how about potatoes and fruit after your meal.


----------



## DashsMama (Dec 1, 2001)

Just wanted to suggest that you can make many recipes that call for wheat flour by substituting it with brown rice flour and a starch. 1 cup rice flour and 2 tablespoons corn, potato or tapioca starch replaces 1 cup wheat flour. I use this substitution for muffins, pancakes, cupcakes, cookies, corn bread, etc., and it really helps my dh feel less deprived. To make things less crumbly you can also add 1 tsp guar or zanthan gum, but it is not really necessary.

We also eat a lot of brown rice pasta. You have to watch rice pasta very carefully and be very exact with the cooking time (it can be nearly inedible if over or under cooked), but it makes a great substitution for wheat pasta when cooked right.

And, if you have not eliminated potatoes, they can be an easy starch to add to a meal. Baked potatoes, or baked french fries are staples around our house.

Good luck!


----------



## babygirlie (Jun 4, 2009)

potatoes are filling and carby. Try a corn tortilla with some cheese.

Or just have some GF bread and noodles!


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

Corn is another big eczema trigger, so don't try to replace gluten with corn (corn tortillas, etc.). If the eczema is not caused by an IgE allergy, the most common causes are dairy, gluten, soy, corn, egg. So be careful subbing other things.

3 out of 5 of my family are dairy, gluten, soy, corn free (and one is egg free besides) and free of a lot of other foods, we're not by any means going hungry.

Breakfast: fruit smoothie (coconut milk yogurt or coconut milk, banana, frozen strawberries, pineapple juice), bacon or breakfast sausage (yesterday it was gluten-free donut holes) or millet porridge made with coconut milk, or hot buckwheat cereal with cinnamon sugar (can add dried fruit and chopped nuts to it as well)

Lunch: leftovers

Dinner: chicken mirabella over rice, black beans and rice, zucchini-chickpea fritters, stew, roast chicken with gravy and rice, roasted veggies, we make gluten-free/dairy-free pizza with a buckwheat crust, pot roast with gravy over sweet potatoes, taco salad, chicken marsala, butternut squash soup, rice pasta with meatsauce, fried rice, stir fried veggies over rice, there are so many options!!

I agree: increase proteins/fats to feel full. But good fats not processed fats.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Yay! I found rice bread! It doesn't have any potato, soy, corn, dairy...or anything else. hehehe. It's good! It reminds me of crumpets









I'm doing better today. I've consciously added fats (good fats). And more meat. Though I now remember how much I don't like it. I'll be happy when/if I can go back to beans and tofu! I think I will be able to- I won't be surprised if the culprit is apples.

No potatoes, corn, or legumes for now (just because I usually eat a LOT of beans.)

For now, I'm pretty much everything free. lol. I'm starting with a small list of foods (actually 10-15) that seem pretty safe. Rice, chicken, almonds, plus some fruits and veggies that aren't on any "likely to be" allergic/intolerance lists. And a few sources of fats- almond butter, flax seeds, avocado, olive oil...maybe more.


----------



## rayo de sol (Sep 28, 2006)

I just went gluten-free too!

I've been making stuff with grains like buckwheat, quinoa, and millet, but maybe you're not allowed to eat those grains?

If/when you can add them in, buckwheat grinds up nicely in a coffee grinder and makes fabulously delicious waffles and muffins--especially when slathered with coconut oil.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevaMajka* 
For now, I'm pretty much everything free. lol. I'm starting with a small list of foods (actually 10-15) that seem pretty safe. Rice, chicken, *almonds*, plus some fruits and veggies that *aren't on any "likely to be" allergic/intolerance lists*. And a few sources of fats- almond butter, flax seeds, avocado, olive oil...maybe more.

Almonds are a tree nut, and as such are a top 8 allergen. If you're down to that few foods, I don't know if I'd have that one on there. On the allergy forum we did a poll of all the foods people were intolerant to, to find out the ones least likely to cause problems, if you want to look at that for ideas for foods.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Yeah. I meant that the fruits and veggies aren't on the top lists.








I saw an elimination type diet that included almonds as pretty much the only nut that is allowed, so I thought I'd start with that. Though I did just read that almonds are in the same family as apples (which I think ds could be sensitive too).

I figured I'd start out with almonds, and see if the rash is better in a few days, and if not take them out. It is better today than it was the last two days, so I'm hopeful!

Thanks for reminding me of the top intolerance foods. I have seen it, but that was before I was so far into the elimination diet, kwim?


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

I felt so hungry when first going GF, but I realized partly it was mentally. I just missed my bread which I ate all the time. It took a bit to figure out the gluten grain replacers, but now we are so happy without gluten. I find recipes on bobsredmill.com and use brown rice or sorgum, and then some kind of a starch and some guar gum.

I just figured out how to make a successful sourdough loaf without gluten. This has helped my craving for a chunk of bread with a warm bowl of soup. Th store bought GF breads are not that tasty and sure are pricey.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 

I just figured out how to make a successful sourdough loaf without gluten. This has helped my craving for a chunk of bread with a warm bowl of soup. Th store bought GF breads are not that tasty and sure are pricey.

Would you mind sharing? I love sourdough bread!
Although...I guess I'd have to get a new starter. hmmm...Do you use a starter?


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevaMajka* 
Would you mind sharing? I love sourdough bread!
Although...I guess I'd have to get a new starter. hmmm...Do you use a starter?

Here are several ones I have tried:

This one has starches, and I know that is what people use when making sourdough GF, or any other kind of baked goods, but I try to use ingredients from their whole form. I try not to buy anything powdered.
But this one tastes the best without using eggs:
http://glutenfreesourdough.blogspot.com/

This one I have not tried but many people I have talked to love. It uses eggs but we are allergic to eggs so I can only dream of trying it:
http://everythingfreeeating.blogspot...atharians.html

Here is the one I just tried:
3 c quinoa flour ( I am trying buckwheat flour today since the quinoa was very strong tasting)
1 c teff or millet flour
1 Tablespoon ground flax
2 tsp salt
1 c water (or more if needed to make sure the batter is wet)
2 Tablespoons oil
1 cup GF starter
-Mix dry and them wet all together. DO NOT over mix as a GF bread should be treated lightly. No kneading either. The mixture will be wet and very sticky. Just plop it in a pan and let rise in a warm are for 8+ hours depending on if it is big enough. Bake till done.

A thread about making an easy GF starter:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...5#post15065095
-I am not that happy with the flavor so I added maple syrup to my latest batch rising. Still it is good top have a healthy loaf of homemade yeast free bread.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Thank you so much!
Once I add back in other gf grains, I'm totally making some!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevaMajka* 
Thank you so much!
Once I add back in other gf grains, I'm totally making some!

You could just use brown rice flour and a brown rice starter. Wildy yeasties love gluten but they love teff too. That is why I include that grain. And quinoa is high in protein and that makes a heartier bread and holds shape better. I think if I did just use brown rice I may add in guar gum to hold the loaf together.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

oh, that is exciting! Rice flour and guar gum is on the grocery list!


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

That'll go away, it just takes a bit for your body to adjust.

Quinoa is AWESOME, definitely do as much with that as possible (I LOVE a good quinoa salad







). There are quinoa flakes you can also make cereals and cookies with, etc-- or make it into a flour. It's a complete protein unlike any other "grain" (although it's really a seed). Make it just like you do rice, works in a rice cooker too. There are also quinoa noodles out there.

Any other source of protein would probably help, but quinoa is definitely the best and can also act like your favourite filler carb.









Costco and Trader Joe's has it, but you should be able to find it anywhere.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm so glad you posted that! I assumed it was a grain, so of limits for now- I just looked it up and discovered it's not! That will help with protein too. I'm getting so sick of meat. Ick.


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevaMajka* 
I'm so glad you posted that! I assumed it was a grain, so of limits for now- I just looked it up and discovered it's not! That will help with protein too. I'm getting so sick of meat. Ick.

Glad that helped!







I hear ya on the meat. I can't do more than a few servings of chicken a week, max... and maybe little tidbits of turkey or something here and there. I can't stand to go anywhere near raw meat, and I get sick of meat like *immediately*. Cheese, however... totally different story.







But not the healthiest thing around.

You mentioned beans as out, but what about lentils? Lentil soup? It's still a legume, but a bit different than a traditional bean. Also very high in protein. Here's a great-looking recipe that I plan on making very soon--
http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/2008...ot-recipe.html

How do you feel about fish, like salmon? (again not much of an option for me, barf-o-rama!) But is a better/different source of protein than other meats.

Oh! I recently made pancakes out of flax seed meal and GF oats, and those were good (and has lots of protein/good fats/filling stuff).

Also not the greatest to eat too much of, but what about soy products? Though I suppose if you're doing an elimination diet, then soy is probably something to stay away from too.


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

By the way, can I switch you bodies?







I realised at about 9pm tonight that all I had eaten today was a small slice of (GF) banana bread, and one slice of cheese and turkey. That's it. And I'm pregnant, no less. Queue recurring depressive episode about what's wrong with my body that I so rarely get hungry. That really cannot be right. Sometimes I just don't think about eating because I don't get hungry, and how on earth can I possibly be getting the nutrients I need if I am hardly eating? Vitamins are only going to do so much.

Anyway, sorry, late-night ramble... I'm good at those.







I don't mean to derail your thread.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Eating while pregnant is hard. I hated nearly all foods while pg, so I feel ya. Of course, junk was easy to eat


----------

